# QATAR - 2015 World Handball Championship



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> everyone has a chance and a shot at the Olympics, what I posted was just the backbone of hosting experience, Although I support an Olympic games in Doha. If Dubai was to get it it should host some events before aiming at the Olympics. :colbert: The Asian Games or something, it was going to host the 2013 FINA Championship (it got hosting rights !) but they backed out :cripes:


Ahhh, I see, you have any idea why Dubai backed down from FINA 2013?

Nice pics of the arenas btw.


----------



## Poul_ (Jan 27, 2011)

Next big event in qatar , lol , I know that qatar is very rich but I fell sick when I hear qatar again ! hno:
I think that qatar should bid for Winter Olympic Games , and for Ice Hockey World Championships , is as popular in qatar as handball


----------



## miran92 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry for the slight offtopic, but...



MysteryMike said:


> 1) Football: 3.3-3.5 billion fans (Europe, Africa, Asia, Americas, etc.)
> 2) Cricket: 2-3 billion fans (India, UK, Pakistan, Asia, Australia, etc.)
> 3) Field hockey: 2-2.2 billion fans (Asia, Europe, Africa, Australia)
> 4) Tennis: Around 1 billion fans (Europe, Americas, Asia)
> ...


Seriously?
You are puting basketball behind golf, table tennis...


----------



## boyerling3 (Jun 1, 2009)

So will Qatar get the 2018 Winter Olympics next despite the fact that they aren't even bidding for it. It really is understandable and reasonable that every once in a while sporting events should go to small nations like it but why aren't any international sporting events going to the US where sports actually matter. Seriously Qatar, stop talking and try doing. Fill up the AFC Asian Cup instead of talking about it.


----------



## nikolina_fan (Aug 21, 2010)

This is good for development of such a great sport as handball. It would be really brutal if fifth World Cup in a row was hosted by European country. 
I hope Qatar will open few handball centers and schools in region, as handball needs it, and Qatar have funds for it.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Another venue is the *Al Gharafa Sports Club Hall (Capacity: 5000)*




And *Al Rayyan Sports Club Hall (Capacity: 5000)*


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

MysteryMike said:


> The bribe job on this hosting must have been easy as for Qatar considering handball isn't even in the top 10 sports on the planet. Besides there are less countries playing European Hand Ball than Qatar's FIFA ranking so says more than enough really :lol: What's more interesting is Egypt and Tunisia have both held this event previously before the Qatar bribes rolled in.
> 
> 1) Football: 3.3-3.5 billion fans (Europe, Africa, Asia, Americas, etc.)
> 2) Cricket: 2-3 billion fans (India, UK, Pakistan, Asia, Australia, etc.)
> ...


Don't bring the sport down just because you have issues with Qatar... 

Its a major sport in Europe.. 

Anyway.. congrats to Qatar.. France deserves to host it however.. 2017 should go to them without doubt.


----------



## Poul_ (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope that Europe handball Championship 2016 will be in Poland


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Don't bring the sport down just because you have issues with Qatar...
> 
> Its a major sport in Europe..
> 
> Anyway.. congrats to Qatar.. France deserves to host it however.. 2017 should go to them without doubt.


Yes it is great in Europe, time for it to rise in other countries.

France Got it twice already, not to mention the tournament going to European countries in the years 2007, 2009, 2011 and 2013... why more European hosts !! give the rest of the world a chance. Maybe in 2017


----------



## nikolina_fan (Aug 21, 2010)

Poul_ said:


> I hope that Europe handball Championship 2016 will be in Poland


I hope there will be mass changes in handball world in forthcoming period.


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Alrayyan said:


> Aspire Dome (Capacity: 10,000)


^^This is fantastic!!! hno:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> Yes it is great in Europe, time for it to rise in other countries.
> 
> France Got it twice already, not to mention the tournament going to European countries in the years 2007, 2009, 2011 and 2013... why more European hosts !! give the rest of the world a chance. Maybe in 2017


lol the sport's name is European Handball, I've played it myself, it's never going to do anything outside Europe, even in Europe it doesn't have status, with Qatar stealing, I mean "hosting" the event, that status will drop even further.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

MysteryMike said:


> lol the sport's name is European Handball, I've played it myself, it's never going to do anything outside Europe, even in Europe it doesn't have status, with Qatar stealing, I mean "hosting" the event, that status will drop even further.


Name of the sport isn't "European handball".. its simply handball or as Brits and Yanks call it "Team Handball". 

It doesn't have what? Its one of the biggest European sports.. basically everyone apart from the UK plays it.. 

Its team sport number two in many countries.. 

Don't talk about things you know nothing about. Qatar hosting it won't change absolutely nothing when it comes to the game popularity.. on contrary.. its very popular in northern African Arab countries, so i don't see why it wouldn't spread to middle east as well. There's big competition in handball every year.. (euro or world cup) so don't you worry about our sport..


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> You trolled the AFC Qatar 2011 topic already with false information, i'm not going to let you troll this one, I reported your post. There are 161 registered national federations in the IMF. What a surprise, you're wrong again. GTFO
> 
> http://www.ihf.info/TheIHF/MemberFederations/tabid/161/Default.aspx


Where did I post that information exactly? It doesn't even come from myself. I think the GTFO sign maybe belongs to you considering the lacks of facts evident in everything associated with yourself. The only troll is you and your previous army, I mean you can go under whatever name you like, but everyone knows where European Handball stands on the global sporting landscape but by all means keep plugging away.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

MysteryMike said:


> Where did I post that information exactly? It doesn't even come from myself. I think the GTFO sign maybe belongs to you considering the lacks of facts evident in everything associated with yourself. The only troll is you and your previous army, I mean you can go under whatever name you like, but everyone knows where European Handball stands on the global sporting landscape but by all means keep plugging away.



How sad can you possibly be... 

Can some mod delete this crap?


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> How sad can you possibly be...
> 
> Can some mod delete this crap?


I've reported him early in the morning, but got no response. I'm really tired of his hatred and trolling.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> I've reported him early in the morning, but got no response. I'm really tired of his hatred and trolling.


Qatarson it's the world, not just me and just because mr spicy has issues with the placement of his sport in the global context doesn't worry me, because it's FACT and it's the truth. European Handball is nothing outside of Europe, infact in most other nations outside of Europe the sport is refereed to as European Handball because only people from European backgrounds play it and nobody knows it by anything else. If you say Handball, they'll think it's the sport that you play on school grounds with a tennis ball.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

MysteryMike said:


> Qatarson it's the world, not just me and just because mr spicy has issues with the placement of his sport in the global context doesn't worry me, because it's FACT and it's the truth. European Handball is nothing outside of Europe, infact in most other nations outside of Europe the sport is refereed to as European Handball because only people from European backgrounds play it and nobody knows it by anything else. If you say Handball, they'll think it's the sport that you play on school grounds with a tennis ball.


There's a world beyond your street in Australia.. 

Handball has 18 millions registered players and 147 affiliated federations.. 

So please.. give me a break.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Try England buddy and maybe it's you that should smell the roses and head outside of the continent


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

> 147 affiliated federations


@SpicyMcHaggis

You know that most of them are ghosts.

PS.I created a topic about handball (I like it) in European part of SCC and NOBODY wrote a single post about handball WC 2011 in Sweden!Now I doubt if it's *VERY* popular in Europe.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

likasz said:


> @SpicyMcHaggis
> 
> You know that most of them are ghosts.
> 
> PS.I created a topic about handball (I like it) in European part of SCC and NOBODY wrote a single post about handball WC 2011 in Sweden!Now I doubt if it's very popular in Europe.


People prefer to write on their own forums i suppose  

Attendance figures and number of players disagree..


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

congratulation for Qatar
for us

still 4 years to go


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Handball is a huge sport in Europe. Just because no one decides to add comments to a thread is not an indicator of the sports popularity.

Its good to see Handball spreading its reach.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Please refrain from the angry tone in this thread, as it is disruptive. This is a forum for discussions, so please keep it civil and constructive. Thank you.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Back on topic please. Congrats to the nation of Qatar. I'm sure this one will cost you less than the FIFA WC.


----------



## salman515 (Mar 11, 2006)

Congrats for Qatar. I don't watch Handball as much as football, but this should be interesting to watch..


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Ampelio said:


> ^^This is fantastic!!! hno:


Why are you unhappy about Aspire Dome ? Its a great award-winning facility !  Besides there is another planned 15,000 - 20,000 venue planned for this event.


----------



## CPHbane (Aug 2, 2010)

Cong to Qatar! another great news for Doha to bid for Olympics!

But I do not think Dohan could sucessfully bid for SOG in the near 20 years..... Istanbul will be the better choice for Islamic world.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

CPHbane said:


> Cong to Qatar! another great news for Doha to bid for Olympics!
> 
> But I do not think Doha could sucessfully bid for SOG in the near 20 years..... Istanbul will be the better choice for Islamic world.


Turkey is a secular country and part of Europe, not truly part of the Middle East.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> Turkey is a secular country and part of Europe, not truly part of the Middle East.


Geographically, Turkey is an Asian country with only Marmara Region in Europe, the rest of the regions are in Asia. The people of Turkey are Muslim but the government is secular.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> Geographically, Turkey is an Asian country with only Marmara Region in Europe, the rest of the regions are in Asia. The people of Turkey are Muslim but the government is secular.


Its part of Europe in terms of sport...


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> Its part of Europe in terms of sport...


Are they part of the European confederation in handball too?


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Conqnot said:


> Are they part of the European confederation in handball too?


They are part of Europe in every single sport.. theyre member of council of Europe which qualifies them as pure Europeans when it comes to joining sports organizations.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> They are part of Europe in every single sport.. theyre member of council of Europe which qualifies them as pure Europeans when it comes to joining sports organizations.


Hmm I see.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Its worth to note that Qatar handball won:

Asian Men’s Youth Championships 2010
&
Asian Men’s Junior Handball Championship 2010


----------



## FredPerry (Aug 22, 2005)

likasz said:


> @SpicyMcHaggis
> 
> You know that most of them are ghosts.
> 
> PS.I created a topic about handball (I like it) in European part of SCC and NOBODY wrote a single post about handball WC 2011 in Sweden!Now I doubt if it's *VERY* popular in Europe.


It's not football, but it is growing sport in Europe. In some european countries it's sport number 3 or even 2.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Alrayyan said:


> Doha deserves to host the Olympics more than Dubai, mainly because of the hosting experience. Some of the "well known" events.
> 
> 2006 Asian Games
> 2010 IAAF Indoor Championship
> ...


When you talk of hosting experience its better if you only show those events that you HAVE hosted


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

And btw its quite obvious that "Conqnot" registered December 2010 after being banned on *many* previous occasions
"Alrayyan" also registered in the last few days of November after being banned.
Both were banned for trying to manipulate a poll with a number of multi's
"Conqnot"=Qatarson
Alrayyan =Qatarson 333

"Conqnot" shows contempt for the forum because he knows he can re register------its not right
Why he would have any right to be heard seriously by any moderator when he's been banned so many times is totally beyond logic


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

_X_ said:


> And btw its quite obvious that "Conqnot" registered December 2010 after being banned on *many* previous occasions
> "Alrayyan" also registered in the last few days of November after being banned.
> Both were banned for trying to manipulate a poll with a number of multi's
> "Conqnot"=Qatarson
> ...


You're pathetic, tell the mods to check the IPs of the accounts if you're really that desperate.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

_X_ said:


> Alrayyan said:
> 
> 
> > Doha deserves to host the Olympics more than Dubai, mainly because of the hosting experience. Some of the "well known" events.
> ...


4 of the events outlined above '"(and many more not in list) would have been hosted by the time the bidding phase ends, lets not forget that there is a section in the bid book for SOG that has past and FUTURE events listed in it.
And the events listed above are good for a strong bid.




_X_ said:


> And btw its quite obvious that "Conqnot" registered December 2010 after being banned on *many* previous occasions
> "Alrayyan" also registered in the last few days of November after being banned.
> Both were banned for trying to manipulate a poll with a number of multi's
> "Conqnot"=Qatarson
> ...


You have serious issues :sleepy: You need mental treatment.


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

*Why it is always hosted in Europe ? because it's rare that a country outside Europe reach the semi-finals !...*


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Mekky II said:


> *Why it is always hosted in Europe ? because it's rare that a country outside Europe reach the semi-finals !...*


Thats not a reason, The champions of the FIFA World Cup were always either south American or European, it doesnt mean that the FIFA WC should always be hosted in Europe and South America. (1994 USA / 2002 Japan & Korea / 2010 South Africa / 2018 Russia / 2022 Qatar)

Even the IHF Championship has been hosted many times out of Europe (eg, Tunisia 2003)


----------



## CPHbane (Aug 2, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> Thats not a reason, The champions of the FIFA World Cup were always either south American or European, it doesnt mean that the FIFA WC should always be hosted in Europe and South America. (1994 USA / 2002 Japan & Korea / 2010 South Africa / 2018 Russia / 2022 Qatar)
> 
> Even the IHF Championship has been hosted many times out of Europe (eg, Tunisia 2003)


last year in China ? women handball championship?


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

CPHbane said:


> last year in China ? women handball championship?


We are talking about the mens  

2015 Women IHF championship will be in Denmark.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Is now Qatar going to host every single sports event out there???


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

*Well if they want to spend money to organize and see an european team winning, it's all good, it makes economy to european tax payers *


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Mekky II said:


> *Well if they want to spend money to organize and see an european team winning, it's all good, it makes economy to european tax payers *


we are working on it


----------



## CPHbane (Aug 2, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> We are talking about the mens
> 
> 2015 Women IHF championship will be in Denmark.


Danes actually quite anticipate man handball championship


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Mekky II said:


> *Well if they want to spend money to organize and see an european team winning*


By 'European team'.. you mean 'the current French team', right ??? :banana: (aka the best team ever in the Handball history :yes

Olympic champions 2008, World champions 2009, European champions 2010, World champions 2011...... (among others :cheer 




P.S.







Here is the exhaustive list of trophies of the French Handball team :


----------



## Kuwaiti (Sep 24, 2005)

I wonder, why haven't we (Kuwait) presented a bid for 2015? 

I mean, if Qatar can win the right to host a handball world cup, surely why not us? 

At least we actually won something...

Kuwait's achievements:
1. 4 Asian Cups 
2. 1 Asian Games Gold Medal
3. 2 West Asian Games Gold Medal 
4. 1 Gulf Cup 
5. 2 Peace & Friendship Cups
6. 1 Arab Cup

We qualified to the Olympics and 8 times to the World Cup.

If any Arab-Asian country deserves hosting it, it's us. 

Once again, Qatar gets a world cup in a sport they're not good at.

Now not only will they naturalize foreigners for Football but Handball too. As for any local success, nothing.

Shameful, really. They're a nice country to visit but their actions in sports are appalling.


----------



## parazitus (Sep 16, 2009)

i dont think you need to know korean to understand what's wrong with this match : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlwLZliSVKE&feature=related :shifty:


----------



## IronMan89 (Aug 3, 2007)

^^ O M G !! That's a shame!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

parazitus said:


> i dont think you need to know korean to understand what's wrong with this match


Scandaleux, en effet !!!


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Kuwaiti said:


> I wonder, why haven't we (Kuwait) presented a bid for 2015?
> 
> I mean, if Qatar can win the right to host a handball world cup, surely why not us?
> 
> ...



your government dose not want to pay for thir peoople and increase the wages how do u want them to spend and host the 2015 champiance.

maybe your team is better yes BUT do you have the facielities to host it??
every country have the right to host so go ahead and bid for 2019 and as u said if we win it surely kuwait will ( but i think they dose not want to spend ) no money hno:hno: God plus you


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

love-qatar said:


> so go ahead and bid for 2019


Apparently, you have no clue of what sport (and/or championship) this is about.. have you ?? :|


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

parcdesprinces said:


> Apparently, you have no clue of what sport (and/or championship) this is about.. have you ?? :|


its the handball championship WC last one just end 4 days ago and France win for the 4th time and 2ed time respectively 

why do you think you just know??? or people dont have knowlage about it?

i dont really follow it that much but i have idea about the last 6 championship as Al Jazeerah sport transmit the event

if you have more to add i will be more than happy to learn from you :cheers:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^Well, apparently Al Jazeerah forgot to tell you that the Men's Handball World Championship is played biennially  !!!!!!!


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^Well, apparently Al Jazeerah forgot to tell you that the Men's Handball World Championship is played biennially  !!!!!!!


they dont have to i know its biennially and after every 2 years

bt u dont want to THINK (i SAID 2019 because NO WAY they will give QATAR 2015 followed by KUWAIT in 2017) so i think it should go some other place and then come back to the same area. Understood my point???

i got your point from the biggining and i know that you mean biennially but i just want to see how stupid you are


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

love-qatar said:


> but i just want to see how stupid you are


Even more stupid than you could possibly imagine :happy: !


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

love-qatar said:


> they dont have to i know its biennially and after every 2 years
> 
> bt u dont want to THINK (i SAID 2019 because NO WAY they will give QATAR 2015 followed by KUWAIT in 2017) so i think it should go some other place and then come back to the same area. Understood my point???
> 
> i got your point from the biggining and i know that you mean biennially but i just want to see how stupid you are


Europe got it 4 times in a row hno: I think if any Arab country works up to its highest potential they can host this event.

@ Kuwaiti, deserves ? Every country in the world has its fair chance to bid and win in any sport event. I am sure Kuwait could put on a bid but they might be busy with something else now. Unlike the QOC which has allocated every federation/association an "unlimited amount of money" to get thier respective sports best world events. In this case QFA has got the FIFA World Cup the QHF got Handball World Cup and not the Athletics federation is aiming at 2017 IAAF World Championship.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

parcdesprinces said:


> Even more stupid than you could possibly imagine :happy: !


you are much more because u have a shoos in ur head not mind :lol::lol:
God Bless you

i am bored of that so many people like you here loool i will not post again hehehehe


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

love-qatar said:


> you are much more because u have a shoos in ur head not mind :lol::lol:
> God *plus *you
> 
> i am bored of that so many people like you here loool i will not post again hehehehe


Its God Bless You :lol:

I will have to give you free English lessons


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Alrayyan said:


> Its God Bless You :lol:
> 
> I will have to give you free English lessons


هههههههههههههههههههههههه قاعدلي قعده 
انت مب في الدوام لوووول 

والله ان حاولو معاي في بريطانيا يبون يعطوني دروس وانا كل ارفض او اغيب احس حلاتها باغلاطها :hilarious
يلا عدلناها بس لا تعيدها


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

love-qatar said:


> لله ان حاولو معاي في بريطانيا يبون يعطوني دروس


You should have listened to them....stronger !!


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

parcdesprinces said:


> You should have listened to them....stronger !!


:lol::lol: Dont worry love-qatar I will assist you :tongue4:

BTW Way out of topic, Back to Qatar 2015 World Handball Championship.


----------



## Kuwaiti (Sep 24, 2005)

love-qatar said:


> your government dose not want to pay for thir peoople and increase the wages how do u want them to spend and host the 2015 champiance.


Actually you have it the wrong way round, if our government stops spending on its people and starts stealing, we might be able to host the world cup in the future.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

well u know ur government mor than i do so i dont have to tell u more about it

the only staduim you got it Jaber and it was ready since 2006 and they just open it 4 months ago and the grond is not really good

Kuwiat need a new good facilities and that will not be happen only when they will spend and when S Talal get retierd


----------



## Kuwaiti (Sep 24, 2005)

^Say what? Sheikh Talal? This is handball, not football. We can easily host a handball world cup and we'll actually attract lots of fans too. But yes youre right, the govt needs to spend money and it wont cause the parliament wont allow money to be spent, since they'll probably think its a waste. But in Qatar, it's just a one man show. One guy can take the decision to use 40 billion dollars of the nation's wealth on a tournament that lasts for only 30 days. We need to start spending but the system has too many bureaucratic red tapes, which is on the other hand a good thing sometimes because it prevents corruption and stealing in the levels we may find in non-institutionalized nations.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

ومن شر حاسد اذا حسد
الحمدلله على الخير والنعمه الي بلادي فيها
احنا لو نفك من الاحقاد والحسد بنكون بخير
في الاخير فلوسهم ويسوون فيها الي يبون والحمدلله احنا كلنا الشعب القطري ما علينا قاصر والله يطول في عمر بو مشعل


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Alrayyan said:


> Aspire Dome (Capacity: 10,000)


10 000 seats, but how much in handball configuration ?



Alrayyan said:


> *A state-of-the-art handball stadium seating up to 15,000* fans will be one of the main features of a multi-sport complex being created in Qatar to host the 2015 men's World Championships.
> 
> The stadium, part of the Al Ahli Sports Village in Doha, promises to offer the most advanced handball facilities ever, with the latest technologies and media facilities.


Only 4 arenas ? 

Croatia 2009 : 7
Sweden 2011 : 7
Spain 2013 : 9
France 2017 : 10


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

^^ Because Qatar doesn't need any more, especially for the legacy in this event as to not wind up with white elephants (which seems to be the trend these days...)


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Alrayyan said:


> ^^ *Because Qatar doesn't need any more*, especially for the legacy in this event as to not wind up with white elephants (which seems to be the trend these days...)



What I would like to know, is the specs asked by IHF. 

What capacity will have the 4 arenas ?


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

MysteryMike said:


> 1) Football: 3.3-3.5 billion fans (Europe, Africa, Asia, Americas, etc.)
> 2) Cricket: 2-3 billion fans (India, UK, Pakistan, Asia, Australia, etc.)
> 3) Field hockey: 2-2.2 billion fans (Asia, Europe, Africa, Australia)
> 4) Tennis: Around 1 billion fans (Europe, Americas, Asia)
> ...


This list is irelevant. It is based on the combined population of the countries where the sport is popular. I mean come on cricket on position 2 when you have India with 1,2 bilion people. Do you realize that in those numbers you have the ages between 0-6 years with 160 milion people. Don't tell me that a 2 year child is a cricket fan.
Basketball is more popular than american football in the world, for example. And i mean in the top 5 sports. Even Formula 1 is more popular in the world than american football. Where is rugby? Where is ice hockey?


----------



## vitaming (Oct 5, 2011)

> 10) Basketball: 400 million fans (US,* Canada mainly*)


:lol:

What senior professor of sport put this together?


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Come on ppl, don't do an offtopic.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Alrayyan said:


> *Qatar handball stadium claimed to be most advanced ever*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the arenas, we onlu know that 1 will be built, but what about others ?

Nothing on the official website  ! :|


----------



## zodiak12 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi all

i am searching internet for infos about Doha handball stadium. I found quite a lot of good infos, but i can not find who will build this stadium.

Internet says Croatian company, but is it true?
Is there any others real news about company who will get that job or not

Can anyone help.

Thank you and have a nice day


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Any updates ?


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

http://www.maisfutebol.iol.pt/fotog...19887/luxo-no-qatar-para-o-mundial-de-andebol


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

I want Qatar to host the Summer & Winter Olympics, the World Cup, the Miss Universe contest and the Oscars all in ONE WEEK!!


----------



## ratipok (Feb 21, 2008)

Everything around this tournament threw the progress of the game of handball a few decades in reverse.


----------



## wojtek354 (Aug 3, 2013)

final oil money international team vs france


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

FIFA has enough time to prevent this from happening in football as well.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

It really is a shame to witness for the handball fans out there.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

What is everyone talking about -_- this tournament's organization was run smoothly.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Alrayyan said:


> What is everyone talking about -_- this tournament's organization was run smoothly.


Rent a team and rent a referee.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> FIFA has enough time to prevent this from happening in football as well.


No, they won't.
This handball world cup gives us a glimpse what to expect in 2022.

Qatar will spend billions to get the trophy!


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Rent a team and rent a referee.


Aww thats so cute, im sure all the professionals playing, participating and working with the tournament as players, coaches referees, organizers, fans and volunteers would be delighted to hear such comments :cheers: i wonder what Kyle Minogue has to say about this since shes having a concert after the final, hmmmm.

The IHF has certain codes that allow naturalisation of players.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Alrayyan said:


> Aww thats so cute, im sure all the professionals playing, participating and working with the tournament as players, coaches referees, organizers, fans and volunteers would be delighted to hear such comments :cheers: i wonder what Kyle Minogue has to say about this since shes having a concert after the final, hmmmm.


 That would all be nice if this was a club competition. Since its not its a farce. 



Alrayyan said:


> The IHF has certain codes that allow naturalisation of players.


And its a bullshit.


----------



## ratipok (Feb 21, 2008)

Alrayyan said:


> What is everyone talking about -_- this tournament's organization was run smoothly.


Where do I begin? So Qatar bought themselves another tournament to host, this time a WC in handball. They build three arenas and hosted it, great. Not really a problem (apart from the obvious corruption but then again, Qatar could argue that they have some sort of a tradition in handball or whatever, not like in football where the joke is on FIFA).

IHF once again showed their true colours when only weeks ahead of this tournament they kicked out Australia and invited Germany to play, who couldnt qualify. The reasoning for this decision was pathetic, the problem again corruption.

Then UAE and Bahrain withdrew for whatever political problems they have with the organizing state...

That the home team will have plenty of referee help was obvious and expected as this is one major problem with this sport (its disgusting really and by now it has become pathetic). Sometimes this problem is clearly obvious, other times its covert (but still there). In any case, refereeing is a major problem of this sport. No clear rules about many things.

And finally the joke that is the Qatar national team. Yes, I said national team although I could have easily simply said - a club. This is pathetic and insulting to the World Cup of handball and to all the countries where this sport has tradition and a meaning. That one team can buy players like they are on a meat market or playing a club tournament. This kind of things is exactly why I like FIFA rules (although who is to say they wont change by 2022 - though they wont). I post this question in all seriousness. How many of the 16 players of Qatar on this tournament have actually been born in Qatar?

FIFA and FIBA (basketball) have plenty of problems, but honestly they look like serious organizations compared to the IHF. (in this contex I must say I like IIHF (ice hockey) the most). And until most of things I have mention changes, until then handball will simply remain a second grade sport which will never emerge from the shadows of the top team sports on this planet.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

:banana: :banana:

Glad that the France National Team won and to see this trophy staying in a true Handball nation :yes:.

Not to mention that France is the first nation in the whole Handball history to be World Champions for the fifth time (1995, 2001, 2009, 2011..and 2015)... Oh and BTW, since 2008, only a single year (2013 ) was without a major trophy/win for our glorious team :cheers:.


France National Handball team achievements (so far) :bowtie:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Together with USA Basketball they are probably the most dominant national team in team sports. Congrats.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Yesssss, France saved handball!


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratulations France !!!! 5eme etoile :banana:

And Congratulations to the runner up Qatar 

And Bronze medallists Poland 


The European dominance on the Final has finally been breached. 

This tournament has played a big part in spreading the sport of hanball in Qatar, added masterpiece venues to the already glittering facilities we have here.

Regardless of the origin of the players, anyone willing to represent Qatar in the international arena is welcome, and we are proud of them, today the Qatari team is being celebrated.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

I can't say I really follow this sport but I had a look at the Qatar national team wiki after I read some comments in this thread and WTF? :lol: Lots of non Qatari names in there. What a farce.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

^^ The same in Football and in other teams all over the world..


If its allowed and nothing agents the rules whats the problem? Winning the Silver meddle is gonna be written under the name of Qatar not the players.

In the end they will say Qatar played VS France not X, Y players


I would like to congratulate the 3 teams and ourselves for organising such a beautiful successful organised championship.

We was sure and confident that it would be amazing 

Thanks Qatar :cheers:


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Obviously there is a problem with the rules of eligibility. It needs to be looked at otherwise countries such as Qatar treat it just like a club and buy players.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

It will be allowed and is all legal -- but in the heart of hearts of the true fans, they know it's a farce. And for the Qataris, it's all delusional and instead of paying for shrinks, they just pay for athletes, "fans" and migrant workers to do all the work and dying for them.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

They are fast becoming the biggest blight on world sport.


----------



## thompsongda (Oct 5, 2012)

Sad thing is that vice-boss of this handball assossiation? said that the referees did a good job, and there's nothing wrong how qatar's team look like...


----------

